# What's your Starwood Elite Status?



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2008)

It's ready - you can only vote for one choice, but you can add comments in this thread.

Thanks for participating!

QUESTION - do you want this poll to be anonymous, or are you OK with sharing your vote?  Right now, it's anonymous.


----------



## myip (Mar 1, 2008)

You should add one more option.  I want to become 5* and working on it.
I wonder how many people is still working toward 5 *...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2008)

I added a few things to incorporate myip's idea - if that changes your vote - let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 1, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I added a few things to incorporate myip's idea - if that changes your vote - let me know and I'll fix it.



hold on - my vote is has changed to one you don't have listed...
I am 3-star (my original choice) - and nothing more...

I may decide to go to 4* only to use the waitlist, but...

and don't know whether or not I plan to move up... so now the vote types don't apply - and why I DO NOT like most polls - this one now seems to be making some kind of statement...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> hold on - my vote is has changed to one you don't have listed...
> I am 3-star (my original choice) - and nothing more...
> 
> and don't know whether or not I plan to move up... so now the vote types don't apply - and why I DO NOT like most polls - this one now seems to be making some kind of statement...



Would you like me to add that category, or remove your vote?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 1, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Would you like me to add that category, or remove your vote?


How about "3-star" for now, maybe, but depends... 

Go ahead and remove until the poll is set...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 1, 2008)

Good one...
btw, there is no 2-star (?)


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> Good one...
> btw, there is no 2-star (?)



Sorry - fingers faster than brain!  

I was pulling your leg a bit, do you want me to take it down?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 1, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Sorry - fingers faster than brain!
> 
> I was pulling your leg a bit, do you want me to take it down?



I know... 
I don't care - it is where I stand...

only 3 people chimed in as to being WSJ owners - and I know about 20 tuggers are WSJ owners - and many more lurkers.

I think only a few of us have lives boring enough to care...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> I think only a few of us have lives boring enough to care...



Now David - you are a newly-wed with a beautiful young wife  and 6-8 weeks vacation, not to  mention some great timeshares...  And you're bored???


----------



## djp (Mar 2, 2008)

three star elite and wanted to become 5 star but now I dont


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2008)

djp said:


> three star elite and wanted to become 5 star but now I dont



Did you cast your vote in the actual poll?


----------



## Courts (Mar 22, 2008)

Funny how time changes things. When I became 3* it was with the expectation to eventually be 5*, but points devaluation being the biggest negative to that goal put a damper on the whole situation. Not enough incentive for me.

I did vote. Thanks for the poll Denise. 

I think this will give Starwood a little more info on how we all look at the Starwood brand as far as timesharing.

.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Elite Levels*

Is there a sticky on this site or SVO website that sets forth the requirements for and perquisites  of each elite level? TIA, Kildahl


----------



## SDKath (Mar 22, 2008)

Kildahl said:


> Is there a sticky on this site or SVO website that sets forth the requirements for and perquisites  of each elite level? TIA, Kildahl



From the Owner Resources Sticky above:

ELITE PROGRAM


In 2005 Starwood introduced the Elite program, designed to encourage multiple week ownership. The idea being the more weeks you own, the better the additional benefits.  The three membership levels and their corresponding benefits are summarized here:



Three Star Member ***   must own 2 or more weeks worth at least 159,000 StarOptions

o        Ability to convert to SPG points every year rather than every other year

o        Avis Preferred Membership

o        SVN Elite rate at TPC golf courses

o        Exclusive “Owner Services” team      

o        Can request a villa upgrade 30 days prior (based on availability)

o        StarPoint Referral of 30,000 StarPoints (if you refer someone who buys a week -  normal referral is 20,000 StarPoints)      



Four Star Member ****   must own weeks worth at least 359,000 StarOptions

o        All Three Star benefits above

o        $99 StarPoint conversion fee waived

o        2:00pm villa check-in

o        Welcome call

o        Can request a villa upgrade 60 days prior (based on availability)

o        StarPoint Referral of 35,000 StarPoints

o        Ability to “wait list” for another reservation without having to cancel a confirmed reservation



Five Star Member *****   must own weeks worth at least 559,000 StarOptions

o        All Four Star benefits above

o        Annual SVN membership fee waived ($129)

o        Automatic SPG Platinum membership

o        Late villa check out (noon)

o        Welcome letter from GM upon check in

o        StarPoint Referral of 40,000 StarPoints

o        Automatic villa upgrade 60 days prior (based on availability)


----------



## Transit (Mar 23, 2008)

Sticky needs updating 


SDKath said:


> From the Owner Resources Sticky above:
> 
> ELITE PROGRAM
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2008)

That Elite info. is on the Starwood Advice page which is linked in the Owner Resources Sticky.  I don't have direct access to it, but Chris (the author) gave me carte blanche to up date it.  I does need to be updated, but it's gonna be a job!  Any volunteers?


----------



## SDKath (Mar 23, 2008)

The only thing I see wrong is the Villa Upgrade being automatic at 5* level.  Now it's "at their whim".  But otherwise it's correct, right??

Kath


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not positive, but I think the part about 3 & 4 Star Elite requesting upgrades at 60 and 30 days has gone bye bye too.

When I posted "it's gonna be a job," I meant updating the whole Starwood article.


----------



## barndweller (Mar 28, 2008)

So, it sounds like elite status doesn't get you much. What is the big incentive to try to get to 5*?  Your annual fee is waived and you get a welcome letter from the GM? Big deal.


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know how much they're worth, but early check-in, late check-out, SPG platinum (if you travel a lot to Starwood properties) and the ability to wait until October 31 to convert to Starpoints have significant value to some.

Having the timeshares needed to reach the level and actually using them is priceless.:whoopie:


----------



## Courts (Mar 28, 2008)

emuyshondt said:


> I don't know how much they're worth, but *early check-in, late check-out*, SPG platinum (if you travel a lot to Starwood properties) and the *ability to wait until October 31 to convert to Starpoints* have significant value to some.
> whoopie:


All of which are subject to "availability".  
.


----------



## Negma (Mar 28, 2008)

Actually, late check out at the timeshares is not subject to availablity as a 5*. We will use it tomorrow and did get it at the Sheraton (2pm) with no hassle.
Early check-in has been inconsistent. They know the room is suppose to be ready but sometimes it just isn't.


----------



## stevens397 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Denise-

Here's another category that you forgot:

I'm a 5* but can't afford my maintenance fees, so I'm working on becoming either a 4* or 3*.

Only kidding


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2008)

I like that Steve!  Does that describe you?


----------



## Courts (Mar 28, 2008)

Negma said:


> Actually, late check out at the timeshares is not subject to availablity as a 5*. We will use it tomorrow and did get it at the Sheraton (2pm) with no hassle.
> Early check-in has been inconsistent. They know the room is suppose to be ready but sometimes it just isn't.


Maybe only when you want to check out at noon???? 


> Priority Late Villa Check-Out (Noon)
> 
> Relax and take your time, because Starwood Vacation Network(SM) *Elite Five-star *Members may request a late check-out (*noon check-out is based on availability*). To take advantage of this privilege, please call the Front Desk prior to your check-out so that they may accommodate your request.
> https://www.mystarcentral.com/elite/benefit_17.html


----------



## stevens397 (Mar 29, 2008)

No Denise - just a lowly one Starwood owner at Kierland.  Others are a Marriott (big mistake - first purchase- trade for points or new location) and the Manhattan Club (not perfect but we love the location and the comfort of a suite in NYC).

I don't know what impresses me more - that people spend the $$$ to get to 5* or that they actually have enough time to take advantage of all of those weeks off from work!  To me, the biggest perk of 5* is SPG Platinum for life, but with  4 weeks in timeshares (8 if locked off), just how many nights can most people find to stay in hotels???  It seems like a pretty small subset of successful retirees are the main ones who can truly benefit.

QUESTION FOR 5*s-----
If you own a lockoff in a great location and you wish to lock it off and spend two weeks there, what are the chances that if you spent the first week in the larger half, they would let you stay in that unit for week two instead of moving to the smaller unit?


----------



## Negma (Mar 29, 2008)

This may be a place for a thread on how you use all of your weeks, But I will give some perspective on how we do it. First, I have been with the same company a long time, and I get 7 weeks of vacation, two weeks are company shut downs (though we rarely go away during Christmas).

That said, we have roughly six weeks (not using lock-offs) every year. We have used three for family vacations. Being in southern CA we have easy access to palm springs for week ends (my wife also goes to the Indian Wells tennis tournament every year for a week). This year we will go back to back weeks in Maui (hopefully no room changes). 

Next year we are going to Kierland for a week, Mission Hills, and Maui, giving a small one bedroom to a friend for a wedding gift. We have banked our DVC to 2010. We are looking to minimize air travel next year. We will also probably take another week in the desert.

Your lock-off question is a good one and I do not have experience with that issue (yet). 

Lastly the Platinum issue, I travel for business and it comes in very useful for that, we also have found that we try and extend our weeks with a couple of days at a local Sheraton or Westin. So there is my life-I am constantly teased by the family on my vacation planning.


----------



## stevens397 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah Negma - a new hero!


----------



## Maui_ed (Oct 15, 2008)

Denise, when I first voted I was a 3-star on my way to 5-star.  I am now a 4-star and have no intention of trying for 5-star any more.  4-star gives me everything I think I want or need - except maybe for the welcome letter from the GM - it's gonna be tough getting by without that.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 15, 2008)

Maui_ed said:


> Denise, when I first voted I was a 3-star on my way to 5-star.  I am now a 4-star and have no intention of trying for 5-star any more.  4-star gives me everything I think I want or need - except maybe for the welcome letter from the GM - it's gonna be tough getting by without that.



Well, 5* is SUPPOSED to give you a suite upgrade but that is not promised anymore.  But if one is available, they are supposed to give it to you.  Many people on FlyerTalk report great upgrades with 5*.  I have not heard of too many upgrades if you are less than 5* though.  I just want to make sure that this difference is voiced between 4* and 5* because it is a much greater benefit than just a letter from the GM.  As a matter of fact, this is about the ONLY worthy benefit of any elite status in my opinion.

Katherine


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Or, you could keep $100K in the bank and use the interest to pay for upgrades!   

Does Starwood allow you to use points to upgrade to suites?  I use points all the time with Hyatt:

Regency/Grand Club® Upgrade for up to 4 nights 3,000 
Suite Upgrade for up to 4 nights 6,000


----------



## SDKath (Oct 15, 2008)

Warning, advertisement to follow:

Or you can just look up SDKath's Guide to 5* Platinum and get there for under $50,000.   

Love, 

SDKath


----------



## grgs (Oct 15, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> Does Starwood allow you to use points to upgrade to suites?



Yes, it's usually double to get a suite on points.  Often, you can use extra points to get a better room (club access, view, etc.).  When the option is available, I will use extra points to get club access, as for us it's worth it to get the breakfast/happy hour goodies.  At the hotels I've been to, it's 1,000 points extra for club access.

Glorian


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 16, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Warning, advertisement to follow:
> 
> Or you can just look up SDKath's Guide to 5* Platinum and get there for under $50,000.
> 
> ...



Even with the new rules?  That would be cool.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 16, 2008)

grgs said:


> Yes, it's usually double to get a suite on points.  Often, you can use extra points to get a better room (club access, view, etc.).  When the option is available, I will use extra points to get club access, as for us it's worth it to get the breakfast/happy hour goodies.  At the hotels I've been to, it's 1,000 points extra for club access.
> 
> Glorian



Thanks Glorian.  Can you clarify - do you use "all" points to get the suite, or can you pay cash for a regular room and then use points to upgrade?


----------



## Maui_ed (Oct 16, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Well, 5* is SUPPOSED to give you a suite upgrade but that is not promised anymore. But if one is available, they are supposed to give it to you. Many people on FlyerTalk report great upgrades with 5*. I have not heard of too many upgrades if you are less than 5* though. I just want to make sure that this difference is voiced between 4* and 5* because it is a much greater benefit than just a letter from the GM. As a matter of fact, this is about the ONLY worthy benefit of any elite status in my opinion.
> 
> Katherine


Katherine, are these suite upgrades within the hotel program?  When I looked at the chart comparing the rewards for the different Elite levels, the chart indicated automatic Platinum Preferred Guest Membership but nothing about suite upgrades specifically.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 16, 2008)

Maui_ed said:


> Katherine, are these suite upgrades within the hotel program?  When I looked at the chart comparing the rewards for the different Elite levels, the chart indicated automatic Platinum Preferred Guest Membership but nothing about suite upgrades specifically.



Yes, suite upgrades are within the SPG program. 

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/account/member_benefits/platinum_preferred.html

However the "subject to availability" caveat has caused much angst among FTers.  See their "Report your Platinum Upgrade Success" threads and nodge's thread here about his personal upgrade success as a platinum.  Very generally speaking, upgrades in the U.S. are hit and miss.  Upgrades abroad are more reliable, though there is one pretty funny thread about a gold member complaining about his lack of upgrade, which RUINED his honeymoon.


----------



## Maui_ed (Oct 16, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Yes, suite upgrades are within the SPG program.


 
Got it. Thanks. Still learning the ins and outs of the timeshares vs. hotel programs within Starwood. So the 5 star Elite is worth more than a welcome letter.


----------



## grgs (Oct 16, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> Thanks Glorian.  Can you clarify - do you use "all" points to get the suite, or can you pay cash for a regular room and then use points to upgrade?



Well, I've only upgraded with rooms I've booked with points, so I don't have first-hand experience with paying cash and then upgrading with points.  The T&C on spg.com state that you can use StarPoints to upgrade on an eligible rate but only within five days of arrival.  However, when I've upgraded using points I've been able to do it much earlier than that.  You do have to phone in to do this.

_9.3 Advance Upgrade Awards.

Members may redeem Starpoints for advance upgrades for Specialty Rooms, Specialty Select Rooms, or Suites (“Advance Upgrade Awards”). Advance Upgrade Awards may be (a) used when paying an Eligible Rate only, confirmed within five days of arrival only, and (c) subject to blackout dates and availability restrictions. A Specialty Room is defined as a Club Room, Westin Guest Office, Corporate Club Room, Smart Room or a room on a floor designated as Tower or Executive Club, which may include Club Lounge Services or Concierge Services. A Specialty Select Room is either a room on a Towers floor, a mini-suite, or an executive suite. A Suite upgrade is to a room designated by the hotel as a suite. Specialty suites, such as the Presidential or honeymoon suite may be excluded. Not all Participating Properties offer Specialty Rooms, Specialty Select Rooms or Suites. In some resort locations where these room types are not available, upgraded rooms are based on preferred view, such as pool or ocean view, or room styles offered.

Advance Upgrade Awards are based on a designated point value per night. The number of Starpoints required to redeem Advance Room Upgrades vary by the category in which a specific Participating Property is classified._

Chart showing upgrade point "costs":

https://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/account/starpoints/redeem/upgrades.html

Glorian


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Glorian -- I hadn't come across that info on spg.com yet.  Doesn't look as straight forward, or as "cheap," as Hyatt's upgrade -- but it's good to know the option exists.


----------



## thomasro3 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Does anyone know how many 5* Elite's there are?*

I was told by the salesman 5 years ago that there would only be about 2000 total because of the Platinum SPG Card.  Then they would continue with Elite Status but that SPG Platinum would no longer be an offering for 5Star Elite.  

Does anyone have a count on this?  Just currious?


----------

